# Mixing and matching model parts?



## DemonGT (May 23, 2017)

Hey guys n gals, I have a question.

I recently purchased a Tamiya brand 1995 Mustang Cobra R model kit in 1/24 scale.
I bought the kit to try to make a replica of my friend's car. He has a 1998 Cobra with the Cobra R wheels and hood.
The catch is the tail lights on 1998 mustangs are different than the 1995 mustangs. I've found a few models that have the right tail lights but the only problem is all of those are 1/25 scale. Is it possible to use 1/25 tail lights on a 1/24 scale of the same body? The tail lights are the only thing I need to change on it and I can't find the right tail lights in 1/24 scale.


----------



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

If the parts are scaled properly, I don't see that it would be problem, since they are so close.
A part that is one foot long in full scale, would be 0.5 inches in 1/24 scale & 0.48 inches in 1/25
scale. Sometimes engines, wheels/tires that are 1/24 scale, when used along with 1/25 car
bodies (etc.) actually look better. Where you do notice the difference is when large parts of the
2 different scales are put side by side. I have 2 models of a 1965/1966 Mustang & when you
compare the length of the body, there is about a 1/4 inch (full scale) difference.

 -David


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I agree. BoOdy parts should be close. Where are you planning ot cut though? Around the lights the enter rear panel? The whole back end? :lurk5:


----------

